# DFW Haunters March's Make and Take



## Castart (Aug 29, 2010)

I have been out of the loop, making armor etc... then some family issues. When is the next make and take set for? Look forward to seeing and hearing what everyone has planned for the year. Trying to decided how much time I am putting in to Halloween this year, I will be in Canada right in the middle of October.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

The next make n take is august 16th in Duncanville Texas.


----------



## Castart (Aug 29, 2010)

Long ride


----------

